# It's getting closer!!!!!



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

My mare is due in the next 3-4 weeks or so and tonight she's starting to produce a little clear/amber fluid 

Not that I'm slightly excited about it all


----------



## Spring Feather (16 April 2013)

Lol  

My first due mare will be at 320 days on Sunday, the rest (bar one) are all due the week after her.  They are all bagging up well and looking in tip top shape.  I won't start getting excited for mine until they've all passed 320 days.  I'm still waiting for my new cctv cameras, don't want to use the other ones if I can help it, so hoping they turn up in time.  The first mare usually foals through the day and she's the one who shouts to me when it's time so I'm not so bothered if they don't arrive for her, but I would like them for the others.


----------



## elijahasgal (16 April 2013)

Mine had massive udders but no milk.....snuck the little one out on me!!!


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

She's 311 days today 

I've been excited for ages but it's getting really close now - I've had it in my head 'she's got about a month to go' and then I was looking at a calander at work today and kinda realised it's only 2 1/2 weeks until the 4th May which is when the vet reckons's she'll go, she's not 'due' till the 15th.

She's had a really big bag in the morning for weeks but onyl started having a decent amount there at night the last couple of days. And I swear she feels softer in her butt today although doesn't really look any different yet.

I kinda need to get my foaling kit together


----------



## Magicmadge (16 April 2013)

Something a little different here, my shetland mare is 285 days today. i put my camera up today but wont start watching properly for a month or  so. She has a small bag in the morning but its soft again as she comes in at night.  The foal is very active and she is looking pretty large.This will be her second foal but first with me. Im hoping for a colt but whatever it is it will stay here and go showing.


----------



## Victoria25 (17 April 2013)

How exciting ... arghhh so funny how last year we were all talking about puttuing them in foal now the time has come ...  gone so fast ..

My girl is 328 days today, large udders but no sign of bagging up, very jellyfied bum and her girl bits look a lot slacker .. shes still galloping around the field like a nutter tho ... poor baby  x


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

Roo is officially too big to gallop like a nutter anymore - she's sorta waddles and maybe does a few trot strides in the way to her dinner


----------



## Victoria25 (17 April 2013)

Hahaha, awww waddling sounds so cute 

This is my waddling lady last night  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152714379240464&l=4527097284352297676


----------



## Maesfen (17 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Roo is officially too big to gallop like a nutter anymore - she's sorta waddles and maybe does a few trot strides in the way to her dinner 

Click to expand...

Last year Bea was kicking up her heels and bucking just a few hours before Sparks was born; she's always been like that!   She's 308 days today and just altering a bit now!


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

Victoria - thats way to energetic for Roo!

She's going out and mooching around, eating maybe have a trot and a face pull at the gelding thats out with her 

She scared me the other day tho - I went to get her in and she was lying down (reasonably unusual for her), she got up and wouldn't use her back leg that she had been lying on. After abotu 5-10 minutes she improved and was back to normal - I think she had a 'dead leg' from all the weight lying on it


----------



## Simsar (18 April 2013)

2 @ 333 days 1 looking close perhaps another 5 days
1 @ 324 days maiden so watching just in case
1 @ 318 days not nearly ready yet, Pat this is the one you will be interested in.


----------



## Victoria25 (18 April 2013)

Lol @ mynutmeg - bet you were worried  x


----------



## Maesfen (18 April 2013)

Definitely Simsar!   Really looking forward to see what they produce, should be very nice if Tara'a anything to go by. 
Remember she gave hardly any signs last time and don't forget, she was an absolute b$gger to catch the first time out; thought poor filly would have an attack the speed and times she took her around our field!


----------



## mynutmeg (18 April 2013)

Absolutely esp as she blew a big holeon her ddft in the other back leg about 18 months ago and I'm kinda going into massive overprotective mode with her. 

On a good note I had a really good look at her and her butt is definately starting to loosen off


----------



## Simsar (18 April 2013)

Thanks P, have a VERY small paddock ready for first turn out!


----------



## Maesfen (18 April 2013)

Lol but with your long legs you'll be fine, I only have dumpy short ones so when she stopped I hadn't caught up with her before she set off again.


----------



## mynutmeg (20 April 2013)

We have streams of milk/liquid when you 'milk' her today  Her butts going all squishy and the tail haid is starting to stick up as well. 

Have ordered the milk testing strips to come next week - argh, too much too do!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Feather (20 April 2013)

My first-due mare is 320 days tomorrow.  She was lying down yesterday (uncommon for her to do this at this late stage) and having a bit of a moan.  Today I was watching her poo and her tail laid flat on her back.  I'm thinking she's not going to hold on too much longer either.  I was checking my files on her and she's always foaled at between 325 - 328 days.  I'm starting to get quite excited now too


----------



## Spring Feather (20 April 2013)

And my new super-duper cctv cameras arrived on Thursday


----------



## Choccie (21 April 2013)

I have a maiden mare 328 days, but very little bagging up and teats are still tucked up, but she's slackening off over her quarters.  CCTV camera goes up on Thursday, otherwise foaling box ready just need to lay the straw down, and foaling bucket on stand by.  She gave me a fright Thursday morning when she didn't greeet me with her head over the stable door whinning for her breakfast, but she was just having a wee!


----------



## PorkChop (21 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			We have streams of milk/liquid when you 'milk' her today  Her butts going all squishy and the tail haid is starting to stick up as well. 

Have ordered the milk testing strips to come next week - argh, too much too do!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Very exciting  good luck and enjoy


----------



## cruiseline (21 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			We have streams of milk/liquid when you 'milk' her today  Her butts going all squishy and the tail haid is starting to stick up as well. 

Have ordered the milk testing strips to come next week - argh, too much too do!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the milk strips might arrive a little too late for your mare!! Good luck, looking forward to seeing goalie pics very shortly


----------



## mynutmeg (21 April 2013)

cruiseline said:



			Sounds like the milk strips might arrive a little too late for your mare!! Good luck, looking forward to seeing goalie pics very shortly 

Click to expand...

I think she's got another couple of weeks to go - she's only 316 days today. She's got a huge bag in the morning but it's gone down a decent amount by the evening but I don't think it will be more than another couple of weeks.



Spring Feather said:



			And my new super-duper cctv cameras arrived on Thursday 

Click to expand...

Am getting hold off little wireless baby monitor type that does infrared - can get for about £15 off Ebay so I don't have to disturb her while watching and won't miss it between checks. Am determined to see this


----------



## Scarlett (21 April 2013)

It's exciting, eh? 

My girl is 331 days today, no bagging up yet but her teats are getting bigger and she has loosened off behind, she's out overnight at the moment but I have bought in the straw and put a camera up in anticipation. She is still galloping across the field to get her feed, though she definitley has a waddle!


----------



## Victoria25 (22 April 2013)

Ohh ladies, exciting times 

Sophia is now on day 333 ... teats big but no bag as yet ... jelly bum, extremely pointy bum and a very wiggly child inside ... exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## aregona (22 April 2013)

Such a nice thread to read  

My mare was most definitely not meant to be in foal and as a result we are not 100% on the due date (we only found out in Feb she's infoal) but we've narrowed it down to a due date of may 13th and the scan measurements we've had done confirm this. 
She's known for aborting at 303 days but thanks to vets and regumate and a few other things she's now at 325 (ish) days. saturday everything relaxed behind, she's bagged up and began pacing the stable. Last night she was quiet, let's see what tonight brings.......good luck everyone


----------



## mynutmeg (22 April 2013)

Good luck aregona, pics are de required 
Between all of ours and tessy bear I think I'm driving everyone around me mad with foally talk


----------



## aregona (23 April 2013)

So how is everyones mares doing today? Any signs? Sally Ann has settled right down again......she's just adamant I'm not going to sleep for the next few Weeks!


----------



## Fools Motto (23 April 2013)

One of our mares waxed up 2 days ago, and is now streaming milk. She is mighty uncomfortable and is keeping everyone up. She will have it tonight as I'm not on duty!!  She is about a week overdue.
The other mare, who is now 2 days over has a large bag, and very slack behind, but no wax. Wait to see what awaits me in the morning!

Good luck for everyone and heres hoping all the mares have healthy little spindles!! 

ps - photos are a must - HHO law!


----------



## aregona (23 April 2013)

My mare has never waxed up, nor drips milk.....she's very annoying. likes to keep us on our toes! Enjoy you're night off


----------



## wynter (23 April 2013)

Fingers crossed baby won't be too now


----------



## mynutmeg (23 April 2013)

She's doing well - bag's not really going down during the day but certainly isn't full yet. I think another couple of weeks and we should have a foally


----------



## Spring Feather (24 April 2013)

Well I have a kind of odd thing going this year.  The mare who is due first is different this year from previous years.  Her foal has dropped and is in position however her other signs are still on track for a foaling in about a weeks time.  So not too sure what is going on.  I've foaled her out a number of times so I'm just putting it down to the foal getting ready early.  I won't milk test her till she's showing more signs herself and tbh if it wasn't for the foal dropping into position I would still be going by her foaling early next week.  BUT I am watching closely for any quick changes the mare may make.  All is ready for them apart from the new cameras being installed, but I still have the old cameras in place so could flip to using them if the new ones aren't all-go by tomorrow.  I'm out with the mares most of the day and this mare has always foaled in the daytime so I'm just taking it as it comes.  The other mares aren't due till the following week and they are progressing as they usually do.


----------



## Victoria25 (24 April 2013)

Im new to all this baby positioning  is it true they seems to shrink about four weeks prior to birth and then drop about 4 days before giving birth? My mares stomach seems to have shrunk over the last two weeks?? x


----------



## texas (24 April 2013)

Mine was due last Sunday and has been getting bigger over the last 4 weeks.  Bag is big but could be a bit bigger, bum is slack but could be a bit slacker.  I don't think she's dropped yet either.  Very quiet foal (hopefully a filly!).  She didn't do any signs last time and was two weeks late, so I am totally panicking.  Installing wireless video baby monitor tonight so that I can watch her without disturbing.  Haven't bedded down yet either as I hate straw.  She is a bit shy about having her bits and bag inspected so no milk tests for me, and spent the entire time from foaling to weaning trying to murder me if I went near her foal last time.  Hopefully in the last couple of years since she trusts me more??  Eeeeek aaarrgghh! Lol.


----------



## amy_b (25 April 2013)

If there's one thing my mares belly HASN'T done in the last couple of weeks, it's shrink!! She has balooooned!! I mean, blossomed. She is glowing and all that, that was what I was telling her tonight anyway when she was positively feeling fat and bothered!! She is on day 329, it's been such a long wait!!!! I so nearly googled X-ray glasses because I can't wait any longer...!!! I'm getting ginger vibes...although I'm nearly as tired as her from 329 days of combining the filly dance with the more technical palomino salsa...


----------



## mynutmeg (26 April 2013)

Roo's huge - she almost looks enormously obese except you can actually feel her ribs


----------



## Deli (26 April 2013)

My maiden mare is at 309 days. I was able to express some milk today but the bag is pretty much non-existant. Im hoping this is normal.


----------



## Victoria25 (26 April 2013)

@Nutmeg - my girl looks a little ribby these last two weeks ... she's fine at the best of times - stomach big underneath  feel like ive not fed her enough the greedy monster!

@Deli My maiden is 337 days and still no bag  seens loads with huge bags and heard a lot of people saying theirs didnt even bag up first time so hoping she's one of those  - foal is very lively though


----------



## texas (26 April 2013)

Day 347.  She went 'slab sided' day before yesterday, but her bag is nearly at bursting point overnight but still a little smaller after turnout.  Knackered after staying up last night to watch her sleep


----------



## mynutmeg (26 April 2013)

I'm quite liking being able to feel ribs - Im struggling a bit to decide between she's putting fat on ad baby so it's quite reassuring. She's one of those that puts weight on really easily


----------



## Magicmadge (26 April 2013)

My standard shetland is approx 300 days now. I weigh taped her yesterday and was pleased to see that at 222 she is 30kg less than last summer (not pregnant, oh dear). I can just about feel ribs, but she is hugggge. Her bag is larger in the morning softer in the evening. Fluid is clear and easily expressed, although i wont be expressing to test with the milk strips for some time yet. She does have full areas in front of udder though. I will post some pics of her over the weekend. Foal is still active, but she is irritated at times, pawing, licking, chewing and head shaking. More but smaller poos. 
.


----------



## mynutmeg (3 May 2013)

Well her bag has been continuing to develop and her calcium levels have started to climb - she's now about 250ppm instead of 180ppm but ph is still about 8 so we're on the way but not in the next few days. 
She's changed in personality and become very calm and quiet and very snuggly, even more so than normal as well as being much looser in poopy habits. Her butt and vulva are also really floppy. Her vulva is normal pretty tight and when I was cleaning her cause of the loose poop she was just flopping open 

At least foaling kit is now together and camera has arrived and have finished work for next 3 weeks so am pretty much organised but I wont be surprised if she picks next Friday cause it's a friends party and first night out in ages but if her testing indicates foally's on the way then obviously can't go so she's going to continue her awkward ways and pick then


----------



## Lgd (3 May 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Well her bag has been continuing to develop and her calcium levels have started to climb - she's now about 250ppm instead of 180ppm but ph is still about 8 so we're on the way but not in the next few days.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bet on it, I used the foal watch kits for my first homebred - my old lady whacked up her calcium levels and foaled less than 24hours from hitting 250ppm. She was around that at 6am in the morning and by 5pm she was well over 300ppm and vet on alert. Foaled at 3.30am.

My very sneaky maiden last year did not have enough to even test, minimal wax for a couple of hours, odd drips of milk and foaled that night.


----------



## carolineg (3 May 2013)

Sooo exciting!!! my maiden mare is 335 days, bag pretty full, muscles and vulva relaxed and loose. Foal quieter tonight and has moved I think...mum definately seems to have changed shape. But no waxing up. Cameras not up and running until tomorrow, going out to check her in a bit. I'm getting nervous now


----------



## mynutmeg (4 May 2013)

She's not changed shape yet but whatever is coming out her bag has gone paler and she's getting crystals of it on the end of her teats but doesn't look like the pics of wax and isn't very much. 
She's 328 days today


----------



## mynutmeg (4 May 2013)

One other thing I've noticed over the last few days is that her vulva seems swollen out a bit, just kinda 'fuller' almost like lips that have had filler injected


----------



## carolineg (4 May 2013)

...Still no waxing up...but camera installed and am now watching my mare munching her haynet  modern technology is awesome!


----------



## mynutmeg (4 May 2013)

carolineg said:



			...Still no waxing up...but camera installed and am now watching my mare munching her haynet  modern technology is awesome!
		
Click to expand...

I have a camera organised but need to be on site for it to work as is radio wireless rather than internet as no internet at the yard so won't be able to watch until we're stopping up overnight - not doing that till milk shows she's a bit closer


----------



## Queenbee (4 May 2013)

Seriously??!!  I MEAN SERIOUSLY??!!  This thread has been running for nearly two weeks and not one of them has had the good grace to drop a foal yet?!!

Tell them to get a move on

*please*


----------



## mynutmeg (4 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Seriously??!!  I MEAN SERIOUSLY??!!  This thread has been running for nearly two weeks and not one of them has had the good grace to drop a foal yet?!!

Tell them to get a move on

*please*
		
Click to expand...

I know! It's getting ridiculous now 

I think Roo will some point in the next week or so but not the next couple of days - milk tests haven't changed since last night although she's filling out nicely in her udders


----------



## Scarlett (5 May 2013)

My girl is 345 days today and is looking close. We had lying flat out in the stable groaning last night and she's been uncomfortable all day. No wax but her body shape has changed today quite dramatically. She's currently eating but swings between that and looking miserably at her belly. Our web cam has handily crashed so checking her every 30 min tonight, just incase!


----------



## Spring Feather (5 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Seriously??!!  I MEAN SERIOUSLY??!!  This thread has been running for nearly two weeks and not one of them has had the good grace to drop a foal yet?!!

Tell them to get a move on

*please*
		
Click to expand...

One of mine foaled this morning at 330 days.  The next mare has readings of 5.8ph and 800 calcium so she will foal tonight most likely at 328 days.


----------



## Queenbee (5 May 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			One of mine foaled this morning at 330 days.  The next mare has readings of 5.8ph and 800 calcium so she will foal tonight most likely at 328 days.
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe you... Not without cuteness factor photographic evidence

Good luck for tonight


----------



## Choccie (5 May 2013)

Had a false alarm last night, lots of digging, rolling & groaning...... just wind!  Just as well as she needs to bag up a bit more.


----------



## carolineg (5 May 2013)

I know!!! I had a good chat with my mare today and told her to get a wriggle on . Bag is bigger but nothing else happening...I think she's just decided it may be easier to hang on to her foal FOREVER!!!!


----------



## mynutmeg (5 May 2013)

calcium is slowly increasing - she's about 300 or so now


----------



## Spring Feather (6 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Don't believe you... Not without cuteness factor photographic evidence

Good luck for tonight 

Click to expand...

Lol and thank you   We had another filly and she is cute as heck!  Once they're all out (I'm about to test the next mare this morning) I'll get some nice piccies of them all and post


----------



## mynutmeg (6 May 2013)

pics are most definately required!


----------



## Spring Feather (6 May 2013)

2 of my mares tested to foal within 24 hours this morning.  One is already in 1st stage labour so she won't be too much longer; she's usually a pretty quick foaler.

What are your readings today Mynutmeg?  Sounds like your mare is slowly starting to make moves.


----------



## Queenbee (6 May 2013)

Oh it's all go!  Can't wait to see the little critters

Good luck, wishing you all problem free foaling and healthy mums and babies


----------



## mynutmeg (6 May 2013)

Roos seems to be on the way. Ph has started to drol and calcium is up so I think next day or two squee. Excited.


----------



## Deli (7 May 2013)

My mare is at day 320 now. One udder is fairly big and the other is just a bit smaller. But she really is huge.

I am pretty sure we still have a way to go yet. Will bring her in at the weekend.


----------

